# Building a Minecraft Server PC ~$100, What To Buy?



## WaterMelnKidd

Sorry for double post, just thought I'd say that I'm currently using a Sony Vaio as my server, which has 3GB RAM but can't keep up with more than 5 or so people due to it's slow Pentium Dual Core laptop CPU. As an indication of the speed, the laptop gets around 10FPS on lowest settings on Minecraft.


----------



## Norse

perhaps try to get a bundle deal ie Mobo cpu and ram. im not sure bout minecraft but if its just speed you need, perhaps a sempron 140 unlocked and then oc'ed


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaterMelnKidd;12641643*
> Sorry for double post, just thought I'd say that I'm currently using a Sony Vaio as my server, which has 3GB RAM but can't keep up with more than 5 or so people due to it's slow Pentium Dual Core laptop CPU. As an indication of the speed, the laptop gets around 10FPS on lowest settings on Minecraft.


The clients are getting that speed?

MC can be pretty demanding on a server when you pass 5 people. When people generate new chunks you will see lots of hard drive activity. Also, if you have hmod or something similar running, every time someone warps they will cause the server to do alot of chunk regeneration.

The most important thing, what is your upload speed? If your upload isn't that good, one person riding a mine cart track can consume all your upload so everyone else lags.


----------



## WaterMelnKidd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperXX;12650916*
> The clients are getting that speed?
> 
> MC can be pretty demanding on a server when you pass 5 people. When people generate new chunks you will see lots of hard drive activity. Also, if you have hmod or something similar running, every time someone warps they will cause the server to do alot of chunk regeneration.
> 
> The most important thing, what is your upload speed? If your upload isn't that good, one person riding a mine cart track can consume all your upload so everyone else lags.


The 10FPS speed is what I get in Singleplayer on it.

I have extremely bad internet, here are my SpeedTest.net results:

Ping: 42mw
Download: 6.11mbps
Upload: 0.29mbps

Does this mean it's a bad idea to host Minecraft?


----------



## Live_free

Extremely.


----------



## mrsmoke

Your upload speed is the problem. So i wouldn't build the server unless you can get a better package or a new isp all together.


----------



## Reflux

I wouldn't bother hosting a server on minecraft unless you have at least 80KB/s upload.

There's plenty of other servers hosted by OCN'ers, IP's over here.

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/820743-official-minecraft-thread.html


----------

